# kbobm



## ellis995 (Apr 14, 2009)

hi all 

i hope this is in the right place 

here is the KENT BATTLE OF BRITAIN MUSEUM

see it here Kent Battle of Britain Museum, Hawkinge. Welcome to the web-site of the Kent Battle of Britain Museum

I used to live a 1/4 mile from this museum, ( over 10 yrs ago now ) and have a story to tell you's,

i was always in this place and i was told by a member of staff that a old woman ( she was in her 80's at the time )was walking round the museum when she came upto the V1 display she went beserk and started to hit it with her walking stick swearing her head off at it making such a noise the staff had to escort her of the premises as she would not stop shouting and screaming abuse.

if you ever get the chance ( when on holiday in Kent ) have a look at this place it is very interesting.

thanks for looking


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

She must have lost someone of her family ( mayby whole one) during the V-1 attacks.I can understand her.


----------

